# first cook on BGE



## Griff (Jan 1, 2007)

I decided to do something simple the first time to get a feel for how it cooks, etc. and to burn out any leftover stuff from the manufacturing process. So I just fired it up and let it hum for a while. Twenty minutes after I started it, the temp was 650*. I'm convinced it could sustain a lot higher temp if wanted. Outside temp was 10*.




I grilled a couple of fillets for New Years Eve dinner.




Happy New Year to all.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks tasty and nice grill marks......that BGE should keep you happy in those cold temps!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 1, 2007)

Steaks looks great...I need to point the mrs to this treads direction....


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 1, 2007)

Tasty looking steak there Griff. Did you get the large or the x-large egg?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2007)

Great looking grub Griff!  What's the side dish?  Looks like some kinda potatos and maybe nuts??


----------



## gator1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I cooked a few times on a BGE but never throught about going high for steaks..nice Griff.

Gator


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 1, 2007)

Griff,
Great looking steaks (Prime I bet  )

Did you use lump?


----------



## zilla (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats a good looking steak.  I'd love to get a small BGE for week night grilling.


----------



## Griff (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. My wife totally surprised me this year with BGE. I'd have never guessed. It's the large BGE and yep, I used lump. Larry, the side dish is a pear salad (pear chunks, honey and orange juice mixed, pecans and crumbled blue cheese).

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Griff that steak looked perfect


----------



## john a (Jan 1, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff that steak looked perfect



Yes it does, there is just no substitute for high heat with a steak.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job Griff.  Dizzy pig does a lot of hot grilling on his.  Maybe when I hit the lottery I will get one of those too.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 1, 2007)

First cook  
Yer a pro already with that from the looks of it!


----------



## Unity (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks to me like you'll be keepin' that BGE.    Good looking first product.

--John  8) 
(Are you going to get one of those big wood tables for it? so you're less likely to knock it over?   )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2007)

Great looking steak Griff. Cooked just the way I like it!


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations! I've been eyeing ceramic cookers primarily for grilling/roasting purposes. Keep us up to date on how you like it.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Great cookers.but a bit expensive.No replacement parts needed and if used for low and slow ,lump goes a long way.These are a one time investment,you will be giving it to your kids in your will.Yes I may be a bit biased but they are great cookers.
Aaron


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Great cookers.but a bit expensive.No replacement parts needed and if used for low and slow ,lump goes a long way.These are a one time investment,you will be giving it to your kids in your will.Yes I am sponsored by BGE so I may be a bit biased but they are great cookers.
> Aaron
> Dizzy Pig Canada



Aaron,
Thanks for the info. I wish they were a little bigger. The largest tend to 18". I'd love to add one to my collection, though.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

How big do you need?8)


----------



## wittdog (Jan 2, 2007)

Man...what's the one of the left go for.....$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> How big do you need?8)



The Kamado (it's my undestanding there are two competing brands with this similar name) is very expensive, even by ceramic cooker standards, and that big one is too big. Also, from what I've read, the Kamado would be one of the brands, regardless of price, that I would not be interested in.

I'd like one about the size of my 22.5 kettle. I may even pull the trigger if Primo or Grill Dome made one.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

The #9 is about $1,300 through 1/4/07
http://www.kamado.com/updatepage.htm

Folks that have the "Kamado" seem to have a love/hate relationship (with Kamado Corp). I'm happy with my Primo.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had pretty good luck with Primo. I'm due for a new gasket which I've ordered from the dealer and just need to pick up. I'm also replacing my thermometet cause I messed it up testing the Kingfisher contraption.

Someone was badmouthing the Oval in an earlier thread about the things cracking. Primo makes a good product, so not sure if that was based in trueth or urban legend. I've heard that Kamado Corps customer service leaves something to be desired. 

Perhaps more to the point, I've never seen of heard of anyone leaving a BGE or Primo in the alley with a sign on it saying "FREE".  

I wonder how long it would take to make up the cost acquition difference between a ciramic and a WSM based upon fuel consumption. Seems like the WSMs go through at least 2 chimneys of fuel on a butt/briskett to the 1/2 chimney I use in Einstein. So it they use a bag of lump to my 1/4 bag....at $15 cost differential, maybe say 15 to 20 bags and the ciramics have the edge....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

I think Kloset has one among all of his toys


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dang, the lid on the big one may even weigh more than Larry!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 2, 2007)

X-LG has a 24 inch grate,lg is 18 1/2 grate.
I know a fellow who got sponsorship 5 or 6 years ago thru Primo and had an oval and a round kamoda shipped to Canada.On first fire up both Primos cracked from the vent up to the lid.I imagine that they have improved quality because this was a while back.I did see both of these cookers in person and it really did happen to him.
P>S The Canadian distributor is a friend of mine and he is dropping Primo out of his offerings,he is pushing Traegers on the masses.
Aaron
Dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

> Aaron
> Dont shoot the messenger.



[smilie=rlp_smilie_178.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=wtf2.gif]


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Just stating the facts.Hopefully it will help folks in there buying decisions.
All ceramics are good,just some are better,the old adage you get what you pay for.Peace of mind goes along way, :|


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dang, the lid on the big one may even weigh more than Larry!



Nothing weighs as much as Larry!


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> X-LG has a 24 inch grate,lg is 18 1/2 grate.



How much is the XL in US dollars? I don't see much about it on the BGE site. It's mentioned on the home page, but not in the "products" page other than shipping.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Green-Egg-XL-Ka ... dZViewItem

20 of them in stock.


----------

